# Why controllogix?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Controllogix fits in with an overall SCADA system much better. Plus, a great many things like drives, servos, pneumatic racks are network self-identifiable with 5000, so the setup is super easy. 

If you're doing something dirt simple, you can stay with a dirt-simple PLC. If you're beginning to automate a large line or an entire plant, then you want a more powerful engine. 

By the way... 1991 just called and they said they like SLC 500's too. :laughing: Welcome to 2011


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

I should have known it was an IT thing.

[QUOTEBy the way... 1991 just called and they said they like SLC 500's too. :laughing: Welcome to 2011 
__________________
][/QUOTE]

What is the matter with a plc 2? I hook up my commador 64, pop in a cassette and go to town!:thumbsup: Then I drive my Delorian straight into a wall and call it a day.

Does anyone know of a site with some good tutorials on this thing? I dont need much more then a little direction and I will find my own way to hopelessly lost.

I am on vacation, sitting in a motel room trying to download Emulator from home. Yes, this is what I do on vacation.:blink:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Reason #2

Although A-B is very popular here in the US, they suck hind you-know-what everywhere else in the world. They are #1 in North America, #6 everywhere else, and so far behind Siemens it isn't even funny. So they re-invented their PLC line to look and act a lot like the Siemens products. The things you are complaining about are the things everyone else in the world was used to having, and A-B was missing out.

And if you haven't noticed, our position in the manufacturing world has been significantly diminished. The US market for new PLCs is shrinking every day, but A-B was unable to compete in the places where people were spending money on new automation. Siemens, Omron, Mitsubishi, even Schneider and Beckhoff were kicking their butts in those arenas.

Upgrade or perish. Harsh truth.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i hate any major brand plc like A-B omron siemens, i worked with a lot of plc brands and they are they are less intuitive and hardest to program. Best small plc for me are Horner and automationdirect (koyo) that sells for 4-5 times less than A-B. My boss (work since 40 years with plc, the first one were programmed with audio tapes or just by hand. no software) had less breakdown with koyo than with A-B and omron


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

My first contrologix program I didn't like the tags but it is getting easier.
with the new panelviews you have to have tags even if it go's to a bit in the slc. I do like t/s with the tags it is easier to figure the logic out from some one else.

The reason the went with the tags as I was told to get European IEEE requirments that all programing has to follow as standard format but that leaves a big gap because standard specs are only as god as the programmer that writes it.

I call it Ballantine beer programing.


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Controllogix fits in with an overall SCADA system much better. Plus, a great many things like drives, servos, pneumatic racks are network self-identifiable with 5000, so the setup is super easy.
> 
> If you're doing something dirt simple, you can stay with a dirt-simple PLC. If you're beginning to automate a large line or an entire plant, then you want a more powerful engine.
> 
> By the way... 1991 just called and they said they like SLC 500's too. :laughing: Welcome to 2011


Most small plc can communicate just as well, I use eaton elc series, list price 209.00 has just as much power as control logics, just completed a project with 8 plc, 9 hmi, and can run facility from any screen, pc, iPhone, iPad, alarms can be txt messaged, and all data logging is done, along with 5 different pid loops,it will email you as well. If someone wants to use ab, either it is a comfort level, or the facility is jammed packed with it. Other than that. There is no value


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hunter1151 said:


> Most small plc can communicate just as well, I use eaton elc series, list price 209.00 has just as much power as control logics, just completed a project with 8 plc, 9 hmi, and can run facility from any screen, pc, iPhone, iPad, alarms can be txt messaged, and all data logging is done, along with 5 different pid loops,it will email you as well. If someone wants to use ab, either it is a comfort level, or the facility is jammed packed with it. Other than that. There is no value


Fantastic. Tell me how your eaton is going to handle thousands of feild i/o points.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Fantastic. Tell me how your eaton is going to handle thousands of feild i/o points.


It's gonna handle them in a most convoluted and unsatisfactory lame way. 


There is a place for a micro brick and there is a place for a controllogix.


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Fantastic. Tell me how your eaton is going to handle thousands of feild i/o points.


Simple, it has built in modbus, so each station has its own CPU, so I am dealing with less I/O per CPU, I just dont see why a contrologix is believed to be so great, it's the programming not the hardware, if you doubt the eaton, then buy one and try it, let's face it, in this industry, more money is spent more foolishly, and never questioned, I just quoted a project using contrologix 36 in 36 out, 4 analog, CPU, software, was nearly 10K. Now that is crazy. If you are doing multiple PID then a modular controller is the best way, in my opinion, the eaton can do it no problem, but the modular controller is much simpler to use and setup, and can talk to the PLC. That is 308 then what ever you want for you signal, temp, strain, analog. The most expensive is a two channel temp for about 500.


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> It's gonna handle them in a most convoluted and unsatisfactory lame way.
> 
> There is a place for a micro brick and there is a place for a controllogix.


Please tell me what makes the contrologix so great to be in a class of there own?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I just wish I knew about 1/50th on the subject as you guys know. My plc experience is very limited. Standing back in the shadows and in awe.....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I just wish I knew about 1/50th on the subject as you guys know. My plc experience is very limited. Standing back in the shadows and in awe.....


Do maybe 5 years in a factory or industrial environment, and you'll get schooled on PLC's pretty quick. In anything bigger than small commercial, you can't help but to run into PLC and HMI controlled environments. If you ever wanted to future proof your resume, you really need some Allen-Bradley and Seimens training. Both of those carry over into every other manufacturer.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Do maybe 5 years in a factory or industrial environment, and you'll get schooled on PLC's pretty quick. In anything bigger than small commercial, you can't help but to run into PLC and HMI controlled environments. If you ever wanted to future proof your resume, you really need some Allen-Bradley and Seimens training. Both of those carry over into every other manufacturer.


Thanks for the career tip. lol, 5 more years and I am out to pasture...
But for a 20-30 year old lurking, I am sure that is very good and sound advise, so on their behalf I thank you again.


----------



## jude (Nov 23, 2010)

try the site plcs.net they have a lot of knowledgeable people and info


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good book, or program to learn PLCs? I understand ladder logic, and install allen-bradley controls, but I don't write the code or commission the equipment. I'm not looking to program, just make simple changes and just learn the basics. I think the only way for me to get off the road and still make what I want to make is to increase my PLC knowledge. I looked into the allen-bradley certs. before and they were a little steep for me at the time, I might investigate that route again. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

sparkymcwiresalot said:


> Can anyone recommend a good book, or program to learn PLCs? I understand ladder logic, and install allen-bradley controls, but I don't write the code or commission the equipment. I'm not looking to program, just make simple changes and just learn the basics. I think the only way for me to get off the road and still make what I want to make is to increase my PLC knowledge. I looked into the allen-bradley certs. before and they were a little steep for me at the time, I might investigate that route again. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


http://www.mrplc.com/



Forums.MrPLC.com
» PLCs and Supporting Devices
» Allen Bradley

look at the stickys about free software
Buy a micrologic and work with it 

I got one off Ebay ~200 and a $30.00 cable and you are in business

tom


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

lefleuron said:


> OK,
> 
> I struggled most of the day yesterday with a 5000. I am just now starting to understand tags, and hardly any more then that.
> 
> ...


Why controllogix? and not the SLC

Off the top of my head for a large process the programmer can program in tags and arrays and never have to worry about what bits are available for use in the data tables. He can quickly add a timer or a counter on the fly.

Controllogix interfaces nicely with RSVIEW. Its a tag based system as well. I've interfaced a RSVIEW with a PLC5 before but it required the us of a remote I/O module mounted on the back of the panelview. More money.

Controllogix allows you to put outputs in series. Very helpful when you have a ton of MOV statements. You dont have one huge branch. 

Way more instructions available in controllogix than the SLC very appealing to the german programmers 

Can have multiple layers of ethernet. Ethernet I/P networks and can easily interlock between processors by the use of produced and consumed tags. Remote I/O devices such as powerflex drives with 20 comme modules or ethernet panelviews can be connected to a 1756 enbt module. You can connect to the processor through the backplane with by a 1756 enbt module.

We also use sercos modules with controllogix for motion control. Controllogix has instructions for direct control for Kinetix drives and ultra drives.



Am I a fan of controllogix? Well I have to troubleshoot the programs and the search functions stink compared to the PLC5, SLC.

But I understand why large companies with huge processes use them.


----------

